# E or G?  Both?  Neither?



## espola (Sep 29, 2018)

San Diego voters will see two competing ballot propositions this November for proposals to replace San Diego Stadium (or whatever it is called now - remember Qualcomm?).  Prop E (Soccer City) and Prop G (SDSU West).

Today I got an email from Shannon McMillan sent from the Prop E team, offering a chance to enter a drawing for season tickets.  "Every day, for the next 40 days, we will be giving away season tickets to a lucky volunteer."  I tried to find out the answer to the obvious question (Season tickets to what?) by following the suggestion of "For some more detail, click here."  Clicking "here" led me to a McAfee Site Adviser warning page "may be risky to visit".  So I still don't know.


----------



## Surfref (Oct 5, 2018)

Yes on E, No on G. But, I live in the county and don’t get to vote on it.


----------



## coachrefparent (Oct 5, 2018)

Prop E is for soccer city, land paid at market value, MLS stadium with SDSU, set aside land for SDSU develoment,  and acilliary development so they can make money. Developers obviously.

G is to basically hand the land over to SDSU and let them do whatever they want, including sell to developers. SDSU has publicly stated that they don't need the land for expansion for 15-20 years. *Prop G is guaranteed not to have an MLS stadium. * Developers have paid the most money toward this ballot measure,


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> Prop E is for soccer city, land paid at market value, MLS stadium with SDSU, set aside land for SDSU develoment,  and acilliary development so they can make money. Developers obviously.
> 
> G is to basically hand the land over to SDSU and let them do whatever they want, including sell to developers. SDSU has publicly stated that they don't need the land for expansion for 15-20 years. *Prop G is guaranteed not to have an MLS stadium. * Developers have paid the most money toward this ballot measure,


That is pretty much the Prop E supporters' position.


----------



## Definitelynotanotherref (Oct 17, 2018)

My favorite is the anti-prop E commercials that want us to vote against something because it might make someone rich. OMG .

The only way the people buying the land (83 million for the full property? I think?) will make money is if they create something that will make me want to spend  my money at it, and if they succeed at it, we both win.


----------



## sweeperkeeper (Oct 22, 2018)

Definitelynotanotherref said:


> My favorite is the anti-prop E commercials that want us to vote against something because it might make someone rich. OMG .
> 
> The only way the people buying the land (83 million for the full property? I think?) will make money is if they create something that will make me want to spend  my money at it, and if they succeed at it, we both win.


My concern isn't that they are buying the land but rather that the city could get significantly more if they went to an open bid versus hand picking the one option.


----------



## Definitelynotanotherref (Oct 23, 2018)

sweeperkeeper said:


> My concern isn't that they are buying the land but rather that the city could get significantly more if they went to an open bid versus hand picking the one option.


The government always buys high and sells low. Land, food, equipment, subsidies. It is how they operate. I do not think preventing this deal would get San Diego a much better deal. Remember, political favor and goodwill is a better and more liquid currency in government.


----------



## espola (Oct 23, 2018)

sweeperkeeper said:


> My concern isn't that they are buying the land but rather that the city could get significantly more if they went to an open bid versus hand picking the one option.


Then it wouldn't be a public resource any more.


----------



## coachsamy (Nov 7, 2018)

I really hope that SDSU comes through on this one. I have the feeling that like everything else they do, they will just sit on it and have neither an expansion nor the stadium.

As for soccercity, if Nick Stone and Steve Altman are serious, they can outright buy land anywhere in the county (ie Chula Vista Marina or the Polo Fields) and build their project.


----------



## espola (Nov 7, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> I really hope that SDSU comes through on this one. I have the feeling that like everything else they do, they will just sit on it and have neither an expansion nor the stadium.
> 
> As for soccercity, if Nick Stone and Steve Altman are serious, they can outright buy land anywhere in the county (ie Chula Vista Marina or the Polo Fields) and build their project.


What do you mean by "like everything else they do"?


----------



## coachsamy (Nov 8, 2018)

espola said:


> What do you mean by "like everything else they do"?


When has SDSU does anything meaningful to further their program as a whole?


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> When has SDSU does anything meaningful to further their program as a whole?


----------



## Banana Hammock (Nov 8, 2018)

The Alvarado Expansion comes to mind.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 8, 2018)

Good for SDSU but not so much for MLS in SD

Major League Soccer is past those days, where they will play in an NFL or college football stadium. That just doesn't work for Major League Soccer's business model, so that just won't happen. 

"MLS has three criteria when they're expanding. One is a stadium option that works. The college football stadium that SDSU West has proposed doesn't create the type of atmosphere and energy that all of us who have been to soccer games are used to. It doesn't provide that kind of energy and atmosphere. There's nothing around the stadium that's exciting for people to go to. So it would just be go to the game, leave. Go to the game leave. Major League Soccer knows that's not a successful business model. 

"The other two pieces are an ownership group that works, and we tick that box every way. And the third is the market, and the market is great, and they want to be here, but they're not going to be here without the other two pieces of the puzzle."

When pressed on why voters would choose to build a soccer stadium when there was no firm commitment from MLS that it would even grant San Diego an expansion franchise, Donovan responded confidently: "I have been told ... We know that if this passes tonight, we will have a Major League Soccer team."

Unfortunately for Donovan and San Diego, it doesn't appear that will be the case.


“We overwhelmingly believe Major League Soccer is gone from the city of San Diego if we lose, which is sad,” Soccer City San Diego project manager Nick Stone told the _San Diego Union-Tribune_.

http://amp.si.com/soccer/2018/11/07/miami-stadium-mls-expansion-san-diego-votes-election-day-results


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2018)

Banana Hammock said:


> The Alvarado Expansion comes to mind.


Meaning what?


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Good for SDSU but not so much for MLS in SD
> 
> Major League Soccer is past those days, where they will play in an NFL or college football stadium. That just doesn't work for Major League Soccer's business model, so that just won't happen.
> 
> ...


If MLS intended to put a team in LA, it would have happened before the third team was put in LA.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Nov 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Meaning what?


This Plan has been in the works since 2007.  SOme of these pictures look the same as SDSU west.  But they do have a parking lot there.
http://bfa.sdsu.edu/campus/facilities/planning/docs/2007mpoverviewandelementsinfo.pdf


----------



## outside! (Nov 8, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Unfortunately for Donovan and San Diego, it doesn't appear that will be the case.
> 
> “We overwhelmingly believe Major League Soccer is gone from the city of San Diego if we lose, which is sad,” Soccer City San Diego project manager Nick Stone told the _San Diego Union-Tribune_.


At one time the Soccer City folks and SDSU were working together on a proposal. I have no idea who is to blame for negotiations between the two parties breaking down, but Soccer City should have tried harder to keep SDSU onboard and are largely to blame for the loss.


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2018)

outside! said:


> At one time the Soccer City folks and SDSU were working together on a proposal. I have no idea who is to blame for negotiations between the two parties breaking down, but Soccer City should have tried harder to keep SDSU onboard and are largely to blame for the loss.


If I remember the news reports correctly, SC almost got their original plan (the one with an MLS team guaranteed) approved by City Council vote, but political constraints interfered.


----------



## coachsamy (Nov 8, 2018)

SDSU only cares about whatever easy money comes their way and their high profile alumni. I'll be surprise that they actually build a stadium for their football, as they are actually part of the problem with the poor conditions of the stadium. They were a tenant of the Q just like the Chargers were.

As for Soccercity, Nick Stone and Steve Altman are rich enough to buy land anywhere in the county and build their project anywhere. To say that because a vote didn't go through we don't get MLS thats nonsense. 

The disconnect and biggest mistake soccercity did was getting support from Mayor Faulconer. Since that day Jerry Sanders and Jack McGrory decided to cash in using the SDSU name for their own benefit.

So once again the horrible politicians of San Diego screw things up.


----------

